# Eurogamer reports that sources claim Nintendo will launch a SNES Classic



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes! Yes! Yes!

I got an original SNES but still, I'd love to get it!


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2017)

S-hakchi2 when?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 19, 2017)

I'll pass, but if there ever will be an N64 or GC mini, I'm in!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2017)

I can't wait to only see 10 of them!


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 19, 2017)

If they do come out with this, please, please let us get the European/Japanese version instead of the ugly USA version in the US. I grew up with the ugly boxy SNES and was always envious of the Japanese SFC/European SNES.


----------



## Originality (Apr 19, 2017)

This one will sell out even faster than the NES Mini... the scalpers won't give us normal folk a chance!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 19, 2017)

If one does come out, I'll probably get it too. I like how the NES mini looks. And a SNES controller would be awesome.


----------



## geodeath (Apr 19, 2017)

This is going to be the single dumbest thing Nintendo can do at this point. They can either sell all of them together so they sit side by side on the shelves (as now Nintendo only has 1 proper console out there) but saturating the market towards the Switch... Or none at all and focus on the Switch. Discontinuing one that sells like crazy only to bring another short run of another one that will have even bigger demand... But then, Nintendo is always going to be Nintendo, not making any sense after the 90s.


----------



## zoogie (Apr 19, 2017)

And yet another round of annoying people will be saying "why not get a pi 3 instead"?

They just don't get it. Nostalgia is more attractive than practicality 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



geodeath said:


> This is going to be the single dumbest thing Nintendo can do at this point. They can either sell all of them together so they sit side by side on the shelves (as now Nintendo only has 1 proper console out there) but saturating the market towards the Switch... Or none at all and focus on the Switch. Discontinuing one that sells like crazy only to bring another short run of another one that will have even bigger demand... But then, Nintendo is always going to be Nintendo, not making any sense after the 90s.


You mean discontinuing the cheaper hardware that allows easy pirating of NES and SNES games to make way for a $99 SNES system that only plays what it says it plays at a higher profit margin? Business model matters. They know what they're doing.


----------



## geodeath (Apr 19, 2017)

zoogie said:


> And yet another round of annoying people will be saying "why not get a pi 3 instead"?
> 
> They just don't get it. Nostalgia is more attractive than practicality
> 
> ...



They can very easily fix the nes mini to be the '$99 system that only plays what it says at a higher profit' in the new batches *if they want* and then release the same for the snes and the n64 and whatnot. But no. They are Nintendo. Fuck economics, marketing and econometrics. The only thing that matters is what we think is right.

By the way, love your avatar 

What do you think the snes mini will be if it comes out? Very similar, just more protected. You want to make sure that nobody will ever change the games or the reason these things are sold for? SOLDER a ROM not flash storage on the board with just the right amount of space. Then it takes good dedication to replace roms etc. So, point moot.


----------



## tiduscrying (Apr 19, 2017)

The NES Mini was pretty damned appealing to me, even though I am an emulation fiend anyways. While an RPi3 with Retropie installed is nice, there is something _really_ damned nice about the NES Mini's UI and everything. A lot of people would argue that it was a simple system, and as we've all seen, it was easily exploitable (something I hope is carried over to the SNES variant because damnit, some of my favorite SNES games are eng translations). And of course, the overall availability of the system was most certainly lacking. But you just can't get the same amount of polish that Nintendo brought to the table with the system. I personally find Retropie to be cumbersome and annoying to setup; sure, once you've got everything downloaded and setup it can look rather nice and it of course supports oodles of games from multiple consoles and console generations, but it is still rough around the edges. Nintendo brought a gorgeous and nostalgic UI to the table with the NES Mini that made me want one even though I SERIOUSLY would never need one. 

Nostalgia sells, man. I'd eat up a SNES Mini in a heartbeat. Just let us pre-order them a bit more this time, Ninty!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 19, 2017)

Cant wait for the 

Dreamcast Mini and Gamecube Mini


----------



## Enteking (Apr 19, 2017)

Another system which will be impossible to buy unless you pay more than 200$ to scalpers. Since day one I'm looking to buy an NES classic and still cannot find one as each delivery is always sold out within a few hours everywhere.


----------



## tatumanu (Apr 19, 2017)

This time im totally in, even if it kinda sucks when it comes to emulation i will be happy with an extra SNES controller for my Wii U.

My dream would be to see Star Fox and Yoshi's Island in it but due to copyright it probably will not happen.

Crazy would be to see the real Star Fox 2 exclusive for SNES Mini (the ROM we have is an unfinished patched beta).


----------



## geodeath (Apr 19, 2017)

What is the problem with these games regarding copyright? Wasn't aware there is an issue?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2017)

inb4compla--

Oh, too late..


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 19, 2017)

If it is then I am so getting it. No I won't buy the USA version. It is so ugly so I will order Euro version. Looks so much better like Japanese version.


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 19, 2017)

Assuming this would eventually get hacked like the NES mini, I'll be trying to get this on lauch (if this rumor is true, that is).


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Assuming this would eventually get hacked like the NES mini, I'll be trying to get this on lauch (if this rumor is true, that is).



Even if it doesn't get hacked, it's a nice collectors item.


----------



## migles (Apr 19, 2017)

Veho said:


> S-hakchi2 when?


if we can use the mini snes like we did with the nes, to hack it and put all roms on it.. i may concideer to get one...
nintendo doesn't have anything to loose, they doublewin if they don't attempt to fix the exploit and release the console "we hate piracy, please don't pirate but, but here's the stuff, i will close my eyes, what happens, happens.."


----------



## Kikirini (Apr 19, 2017)

If they make an N64 mini, they'll have my money.


----------



## Prior22 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sega releasing a mini version of their Saturn console would make even more sense.  The NES, SNES and Genesis are all capable of perfect emulation on a device with halfway decent processing power.  The Saturn...not even close.  I feel like the lack of high caliber Saturn emulation has made playing Saturn games even more appealing for hardcore gamers.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'd get the USA version. I have 2 boxy USA SNES and they're so damn beautiful.


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nintendo is a for profit company that exists to make money. Artificial scarcity increases demand. I don't blame them; if they don't make money, then they stop making games.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 19, 2017)

Watch, it will launch. Scalpers preorder everything. People who want one, will not get it. Be forced to pay scalpers price. Repeat.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 19, 2017)

Where's the pre-orders up ayt? I wanna pre-order 10 of these to scalp them.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> Watch, it will launch. Scalpers preorder everything. People who want one, will not get it. Be forced to pay scalpers price. Repeat.



Personally, I'd make sure to either preorder one or keep an eye on some kind of tracker (I got one at RRP thanks to Hotukdeals).

That said, I wonder if there will be an SNES mini, at least if Switch sales are strong and they launch the VC by then (although I think Nintendo are missing out on potential profit by doing so).


----------



## SLiV3R (Apr 19, 2017)

Im fine with my retropie. Perfectly fine!


----------



## comput3rus3r (Apr 19, 2017)

zoogie said:


> And yet another round of annoying people will be saying "why not get a pi 3 instead"?
> 
> They just don't get it. Nostalgia is more attractive than practicality
> 
> ...


You can already play SNES games on the NES classic with hakchi.


----------



## Taffy (Apr 19, 2017)

I lack an SNES, which sucks because I'm a Super Nintendo ROM Hacker (go 65c816 woohoo)

the best thing ever.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 19, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Where's the pre-orders up ayt? I wanna pre-order 10 of these to scalp them.


Hopefully they actually do preorders this time around. Also if you buy 10 of them you'll probably own every SNES classic in the world.


----------



## matthi321 (Apr 19, 2017)

i think its a waste of money ass you can just use and emulator


----------



## Eastonator12 (Apr 19, 2017)

Chary said:


> View attachment 84597​
> Eurogamer, a site known for having accurately leaked the Nintendo Switch, then known as the NX, far before the actual reveal, now is making another big claim. According to multiple "sources" close to Nintendo and Eurogamer, likely the same ones who gave them the same insider Switch information, Nintendo will be releasing a Super Nintendo Classic/Mini later on during the Christmas season this year. This report follows last week's announcement that Nintendo would be discontinuing the NES Classic, which launched during the Christmas season of last year. Eurogamer also confirms that production has already started on them as well. Of course, this should still be taken with a grain of salt, but Eurogamer is almost always on-point with leaks, having confirmed the existence of a PS4 Slim, as well as having multiple game industry sources that have confirmed other hardware leaks before.
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait for the gamecube mini, or better yet, gamecube VC on the switch


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 19, 2017)

Well be sure to pre-order it within 30 seconds or you will miss out.


----------



## Chary (Apr 19, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well be sure to pre-order it within 30 seconds or you will miss out.


30 seconds? That's being more than generous. I give it 10 seconds, at most, before scalpers and fans descend like wild animals on the preorder button.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 19, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'll pass, but if there ever will be an N64 or GC mini, I'm in!


Yep I agree with you, that would be awesome


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 19, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Hopefully they actually do preorders this time around. Also if you buy 10 of them you'll probably own every SNES classic in the world.


Amazon and other sellers usually restrict their products to certain countries whereas I will be willing to ship to any country as requested by the buyer. Might cost a bit more than its retail price but you'll get it.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 19, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Amazon and other sellers usually restrict their products to certain countries whereas I will be willing to ship to any country as requested by the buyer. Might cost a bit more than its retail price but you'll get it.


Cool! I look forward to paying $200 for my SNES classic and another $300 in shipping!


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 19, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> SNES mini


SNES Mini does exist though. Or called SNES Jr. Don't know how they will call it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 19, 2017)

I can smell the scalpers drooling already. Seriously though, it's be cheaper to just buy the original snes and a flash cart. You'd even have light gun support and all that.


----------



## GBA rocks (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't get the emulator/rpi3 argument, I miss one piece of the equation: in terms of pure software and fidelity (no extra features), which is better between

- the made-from-scratch NES emulator developed by Nintendo R&D team in Paris (used in the NES Classic and probably in Switch NES VC when/if it launches)

- the NES emulators available on rpi and PCs

And again the same question for the SNES mini, if they go with the made-from-scratch emulator route again.

I don't care for the nostalgia but I'm all for paying nintendo for brand new (as in, better than wii/wiiU VC) official emulation software, with a nice GUI too.

I must preface I haven't followed the NES Classic discussions much.

So, which is better?
Aren't official emulators supposed to be better coming from the same source of the actual consoles?


Anyway, on another note, it must be a licensing nightmare to re-release some of these games. Maybe even with limits on the number of consoles sold.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> SNES Mini does exist though. Or called SNES Jr. Don't know how they will call it.



They never released that outside of the US, EU only had the better looking JP version.

Likely they'll call it the SNES Classic Ultra Super Good Luck Finding One Thanks Scalpers Limited Edition.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 19, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> They never released that outside of the US, EU only had the better looking JP version.


Huh, I seen a couple US Units unless it was counterfeit models. My cousin did own a mini snes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2017)

By most accounts the NES emulation on the NES mini was sub par (the audio was being trashed from the early videos) and they do at least have vaguely decent NES emulators already made in house. SNES emulators are noted as being somewhat harder to get right (mappers are one thing, all the special chips and coprocessors another) and most of their SNES efforts leave a bit to be desired.

Of course I imagine people will pay good money for what everybody else was doing for less, and can do now, for reasons I am never quite sure about.

Re: the N64. Why? It was a failed console, is notably hard to emulate or replicate and the games have not aged well at all. If they were going to radically redo things and give it full AA and post processing then maybe I could be tempted, however this is Nintendo we are talking about.



Haloman800 said:


> Nintendo is a for profit company that exists to make money. Artificial scarcity increases demand. I don't blame them; if they don't make money, then they stop making games.


Artificial demand is fine, a bit anti consumer but play the game hey. The trouble seems to be Nintendo not following through on it. If they want to make their support of the second hand market so spectacular (most people just release a press statement or something) then I am all for it but I don't think they do.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 19, 2017)

another thing to waste money ¬¬


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> Huh, I seen a couple US Units unless it was counterfeit models. My cousin did own a mini snes.



According to Wikipedia, it was only released in the US.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Nintendo_Entertainment_System_(Model_SNS-101)


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 19, 2017)

and will create a hype then stop product putting fans subjected to extortionate prices from collectors.

personally i didnt see the hype about the mini nes when your forced to only play (which is rather ironic) games that nintendo tell you to.

i thought it would have made sense that it was a mini nes with an adapter to play any nes games or buy them digitally.

what would be ideal is a multi console that will play a back catalogue of nintendo consoles games


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 19, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> They never released that outside of the US, EU only had the better looking JP version.
> 
> Likely they'll call it the SNES Classic Ultra Super Good Luck Finding One Thanks Scalpers Limited Edition.


Yeah, I honestly can't stand the purple-y Lego-y American/Canadian SNES it just looks like a bad Chinese ripoff of the original SNES (European/Japanese). I know that those who grew up with the purple SNES will say they love it and I get that but artistically and visually it's just not very appealing, imo.

If the Classic SNES Mini becomes a reality and probably will, the European version will likely be far more popular due to its design over the American one.






I'll say though, in terms of performance the Japanese and American/Canadian SNES were much better than the European edition since they didn't suffer from the PAL issue.


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice. I'll preorder 5 and sell with profit. Don't need it, have a Raspi.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 19, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I'll say though, in terms of performance the Japanese and American/Canadian SNES were much better than the European edition since they didn't suffer from the PAL issue.



I'd be surprised if a SNES Classic suffered from that (no excuse really).

That said, at the time I just lived with it (ignorance was bliss).

I only found out about the issue when I got Sega Mega Collection for the Gamecube  and put it into 60Hz mode (because Higher was better  ) only to find Sonic 1 sounded faster.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yeah, I honestly can't stand the purple-y Lego-y American/Canadian SNES it just looks like a bad Chinese ripoff of the original SNES (European/Japanese). I know that those who grew up with the purple SNES will say they love it and I get that but artistically and visually it's just not very appealing, imo.
> 
> If the Classic SNES Mini becomes a reality and probably will, the European version will likely be far more popular due to its design over the American one.
> 
> ...




I have a hard time playing games in 60 Hz, mostly because the audio is sped up.

Having played the original NES for years in 50 Hz cus yay Europe makes the sped up audio of the NES mini horrible and kills the nostalgic feel.
It's such a shame Nintendo didn't include a 50/60 Hz toggle.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 19, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> I only found out about the issue when I got Sega Mega Collection for the Gamecube and put it into 60Hz mode (because Higher was better  ) only to find Sonic 1 sounded faster.


Have to admit when I play Sonic 1 on NTSC it just feels weird and all sorts of wrong because that's now how I remember the game being like back in the days, but that's actually the proper version which PAL gamers should've gotten too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh man, I hope this is real, to be honest, I didn't grow up with the NES, but the Snes was my first ever console experience back in 1993; naturally, this has a special place in my heart


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 19, 2017)

Interesting. I might buy one just cuz if this turns out to be true. SNES is still probably my favorite console. Tons of awesome games that stand up even today...unlike the NES.

Not the end of the world if i don't get one, though. Which I probably wont thanks to scalpers.


----------



## GBA rocks (Apr 19, 2017)

By the way I got me one of these from ebay a couple of years ago







Wonder if the emulator in the "SNES Classic" will one-up the emulator inside Wii VC snes titles in terms of quality...


----------



## swabbo (Apr 19, 2017)

N64 Classic 2019 confirmed?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 19, 2017)

GBA rocks said:


> By the way I got me one of these from ebay a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you 5 euros for that with delivery included. You up for it?


----------



## GBA rocks (Apr 19, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I'll give you 5 euros for that with delivery included. You up for it?


The offer is tempting  but I need it to play Axelay when the itch comes.


----------



## petethepug (Apr 19, 2017)

What about the Wii Classic? 
Or is that already a thing?


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 19, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> According to Wikipedia, it was only released in the US.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Nintendo_Entertainment_System_(Model_SNS-101)




The US version of the SNES/SFC revision was called the SNES mini.

The Japanese version was called the Super Famicom Jr.

No idea if there was a Euro version.

I have a Super Famicom Jr., which I modded for S-video and RGB output (using a THS7374 board from voultar.com). With this mod, the RGB-out from this console is the best video signal available on any SNES/SFC console Nintendo ever made.














The Super Famicom Jr. console (and presumably the SNES mini) was still made in Japan, but the controller that came with it lacked the usual printed script and was made in China. This might have been the first official Nintendo hardware made in China.






These controllers, for example, were made in Japan.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 19, 2017)

Hmm, if they make it with USB controllers, this would be quite an interesting piece of hardware. Sadly the NES used funky Nintendo ports instead of USB like everyone else, which could mean the SNES version to do the same thing. would love to get a pair of SNES USB controllers for the fun of it to replace my adapter + original SNES controller for the times I want to waste playing PC games with a pad.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh and by the way, Mother 3 is finally getting a western release last year! 

I personally don't believe this. It comes off as something Nintendo wouldn't do. SNES just doesn't have the same nostalgia niche as NES does to the general public. 
And since when has Nintendo listened to its fans for ideas like this?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 19, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> The US version of the SNES/SFC revision was called the SNES mini.
> 
> The Japanese version was called the Super Famicom Jr.
> 
> ...


That SNES somehow reminds me of the dreadful Knight Rider 2000.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 19, 2017)

My question is how it will handle super FX chip emulation or will they just not include those games or some of the other chips? Either way I'd love one depending on the games lol


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 19, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That SNES somehow reminds me of the dreadful Knight Rider 2000.




It isn't much to look at, is quite small, and weighs almost nothing compared to the original SNES/SFC. It's hard to take the mini/jr seriously until you plug it in and see the picture. And, that only applies to a console that's been modded like mine, because in stock form it outputted only composite (unlike the original SNES/SFC, which outputted composite, S-vid, and RGB). The irony of that cost-cutting measure is that the mini/jr is capable of the cleanest visual output of any SNES/SFC made. (The '1chip" versions of the original model, especially the 1chip-03, are almost as good. Almost. And the 1chip-03 is harder to find than a mini/jr.)

Some info:
http://retrorgb.com/snesversioncompare.html

.


----------



## zlaco123 (Apr 19, 2017)

I would die for mini gamecube


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 19, 2017)

Confirm Release Date ~ 5/1/17 
Confirm Discontinued Date ~ 5/2/17
Trust me, my Dad works at Japan


----------



## SANIC (Apr 19, 2017)

petethepug said:


> What about the Wii Classic?
> Or is that already a thing?


Wii Mini is


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

So, will we make a forum for "Nintendo Classic" when this comes out?


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> So, will we make a forum for "Nintendo Classic" when this comes out?




I suggest we call it, "Pretendo."


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> I can smell the scalpers drooling already. Seriously though, it's be cheaper to just buy the original snes and a flash cart. You'd even have light gun support and all that.



But stuck with the horribly blurry/fuzzy signal on HDTVs, so....


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Apr 19, 2017)

I am so down. Know ninty it will be a similar OS to the NES mini. So we could possibly run linux on it ^^.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

CrimsonMaple said:


> I am so down. Know ninty it will be a similar OS to the NES mini. So we could possibly run linux on it ^^.


Or run custom SNES roms

Janked Up Mario Party here I come.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2017)

If they do this, they will probably cash in on this, and make N64Minis, and so on.
But it kinda would make sense though after discontinuing the Nes Classic.


----------



## LichbannMejolaro (Apr 19, 2017)

When Nintendo makes this re-releases, they start selling the cartridges again as well? How was it with nes mini?

Or you just plug a pen-drive and play your roms?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I personally don't believe this. It comes off as something Nintendo wouldn't do. SNES just doesn't have the same nostalgia niche as NES does to the general public.



*spits imaginary drink*
Do what now?
Had you said N64 you would have got a high five as we await the "the N64 was totally not a failure and had loads of games and was not the start of Nintendo's decline and has aged really well and and and" posts.

I don't know if I would say it has more nostalgia associated but I can safely say with absolute certainty that it does not lack on the nostalgia front. I have my doubts about Nintendo's hardware, Nintendo's emulator coding, Nintendo's ability to select a suitable amount of games for it and Nintendo's approach to making toys but not one on the "if Nintendo make a mini SNES using the same mould as the mini NES then it will sell like hotcakes to the fanboys, nostalgia addled idiots, idiots that don't know about emulators and the insufferable anti piracy set" front.
If nothing else *points to GBA library*. Take out the 16 bit ports, remakes and throwbacks and you still have quite a bit but it is not anywhere near as rosy.


----------



## Boured (Apr 19, 2017)

Id rather not pay scapers $400 for a $60 console or maybe $80.


That and I already have a SNES :3


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Also, if you have 3DS, just play SNES games on that.


----------



## LichbannMejolaro (Apr 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Also, if you have 3DS, just play SNES games on that.



Also even if you're posting from a potato, you can play SNES games there as well.


----------



## flame1234 (Apr 19, 2017)

zoogie said:


> And yet another round of annoying people will be saying "why not get a pi 3 instead"?
> 
> They just don't get it. Nostalgia is more attractive than practicality
> 
> You mean discontinuing the cheaper hardware that allows easy pirating of NES and SNES games to make way for a $99 SNES system that only plays what it says it plays at a higher profit margin? Business model matters. They know what they're doing.


How about this: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017...pberry-pi-3-and-retropie/?comments=1&unread=1

This rPI-based system you can build yourself and it costs around $100. It's unofficial (you need ROMs to make it work), but it will play many different systems, PSX on down. Also, mods are possible such as a wireless controller, if that's what you want. It's hard to work with and even setup - you need to know what you're doing. It's even better than NES mini as the save state function is a lot better than NES mini's native one.


----------



## MSearles (Apr 19, 2017)

Guess I'll have to watch out for these to buy up a bunch of them and mark up the price


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2017)

MSearles said:


> Guess I'll have to watch out for these to buy up a bunch of them and mark up the price


You better F'ing not, I will find you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Cool! I look forward to paying $200 for my SNES classic and another $300 in shipping!



And Nintendo wonders why unofficial emulators are commonplace


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 19, 2017)

Just hope it uses the club ninty snes classic controllers it took me forever to collect enough stars for one and would love another without paying £50
Sadly TTX Tech screwed up theirs by using left analog instead of dpad.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2017)

i dont get why nintendo is making these mini systems to pander to peoples nostalgia when theyve had something to deliver classic games on their consoles for years; the virtual console


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 19, 2017)

Not really bothered about nes games but i would be strait on the snes version!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 19, 2017)

Hopefully, this time itll actually be stocked.


----------



## spiderman1216 (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow I can't wait to not be able to get one. 

#DamnScalpers
Scalpers spawns of satan I tell you


----------



## SilverWah (Apr 19, 2017)

If this is true then I'm so hyped for a SNES mini. I never grew up with a SNES but it would be so awesome to have a mini version with pre installed games!


----------



## |<roni&g (Apr 19, 2017)

Of course they're launching a SNES Classic, easy money for Nintendo and people want them. 

They need to make more this time so scalpers are a non factor, and leave it open to adding the rest of the rom set.

More eager for the 64 classic, I hope to see it within the year or 2 and again, be able to install the entire rom set with a hdmi image all for around £60


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 19, 2017)

i wiil only get one if they do a n64 mini, srs n64 is the worst looking console by far on hd tvs, any game that doesnt have a hi rez mode and most dont , look awful, even older consoles look better than the n64.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 19, 2017)

After the popularity of the NES Classic, wasn't this pretty obvious?


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 19, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But stuck with the horribly blurry/fuzzy signal on HDTVs, so....



Not exactly stuck. But an XRGB mini Framemeister is $$$. You need more than one retro system before that expense can be justified IMHO. I finally broke down and bought one since my old Trinitron is on the fritz, and I don't know why I waited so long - it's awesome. But I've got a bunch of old consoles and most of my gaming on a TV is 1986-2006 vintage.


----------



## s157 (Apr 19, 2017)

Snes had some really good 2 player games. If it comes, here's hoping they give 2 controllers. If not, then a slew of jrpgs to make up for it.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 19, 2017)

Why? So they can starve supply and discontinue it again?

I'm officially tired of your shit, Nintendo.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 19, 2017)

Same people that mentioned Pokemon Stars, yeah, no, I'm pure atheist when it comes to that. An SNES Classic came off as inevitable to me after the success of the NES one, these people reporting it is just a "Duh it's coming" moment.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 19, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> If they do come out with this, please, please let us get the European/Japanese version instead of the ugly USA version in the US. I grew up with the ugly boxy SNES and was always envious of the Japanese SFC/European SNES.


I feel the opposite, but I love the pal controllers better with the multi colored ABXY buttons.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh man, I missed the NES mini, but I think I'll go for this one.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Oh man, I missed the NES mini, but I think I'll go for this one.


Better get it before scalpers get them.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Better get it before scalpers get them.


Uhm yeah that was what I meant hahaha


----------



## GBA rocks (Apr 19, 2017)

GBA rocks said:


> So, which is better?
> Aren't official emulators supposed to be better coming from the same source of the actual consoles?



I looked this up. (couple of in-depth videos on youtube)
Apparently the NES Classic emulation is nothing to write home about, just workable.
It shines for the color palette and vivid colors. And for the nice 60fps starting menu GUI.
It has audio imperfections in some games.
Even if hacked it cannot play every game because it lacks some mappers.

If that is the case for the SNES Classic too, they're not necessarily suitable for people interested in fidelity. 

Also a pre-modded RGB SNES Jr. from ebay could end up costing less than a SNES Classic after scalper tax..


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 19, 2017)

I hope they put out more than 100 of them this time.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 19, 2017)

I will pre order.. It will be much easier, no ?


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm more interested than in the nes, but I'll probably pass on this: I can already play all the snes games i want on my tv, pc or handheld.


----------



## Yil (Apr 19, 2017)

Hopefully you can go online this time. And cross-platform virtual consoles with the switch.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 19, 2017)

After this I want a N64 Classic/Mini. I want to play my N64 games over HDMI, maybe 1080p...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> After this I want a N64 Classic/Mini. I want to play my N64 games over HDMI, maybe 1080p...


4k or gtfo (jk)


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 19, 2017)

I will kill Myself if they ship them with such a short cable like shown on the picture


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 19, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But stuck with the horribly blurry/fuzzy signal on HDTVs, so....


Unless $40/free crt tv. I've picked up a couple for free on the side of the road. They work. Most people just give those tvs away, because no one wants them (except for retro gamers and those who still have VHS tapes maybe). Really though, is the fuzziness noticeable 10' from the tv?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> Unless $40/free crt tv. I've picked up a couple for free on the side of the road. They work. Most people just give those tvs away, because no one wants them (except for retro gamers and those who still have VHS tapes maybe). Really though, is the fuzziness noticeable 10' from the tv?



On a 50" HDTV, yes, crawling dots and fuzziness abound, I'd rather RGB mod an Snes or the HDMI mods available, they make Snes games look the way they were meant to. Not all TVs like 240p.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 19, 2017)

MeAndHax said:


> I will kill Myself if they ship them with such a short cable like shown on the picture


Just don't buy one. That way you live.


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 19, 2017)

My body is ready. My wallet is ready.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 19, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> On a 50" HDTV, yes, crawling dots and fuzziness abound, I'd rather *RGB mod an Snes or the HDMI mods* available, they make Snes games look the way they were meant to. Not all TVs like 240p.




All original model SNES/SFC's output RGB, no modding required. The mini/jr doesn't, but if you mod it the RGB output will be superior to what you get from the original models. 

I'm not aware of an HDMI option for SNES yet, unless you're talking about clone systems (gag).

Cheap way out ... get an original SNES, get an RGB SCART cable for SNES, and get a cheapie "RGB to HDMI" box off Amazon. Results will not be top-notch like the Framemeister, but we're talking best bang for the buck. It would still be _much_ better than a composite AV connection (i.e. yellow wire) to an HDTV.

https://www.amazon.com/Scart-1080P-Converter-Scaler-Images/dp/B01DLZ8K0C


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> All original model SNES/SFC's output RGB, no modding required. The mini/jr doesn't, but if you mod it the RGB output will be superior to what you get from the original models.
> 
> I'm not aware of an HDMI option for SNES yet, unless you're talking about clone systems (gag).
> 
> ...



Wouldn't those make the input lag a lot worse? And as far as clone consoles go, the Cyber Gadget Retro Freak is one of the best ones out there, the Retron3, bleh.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 19, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Wouldn't those make the *input lag* a lot worse? And as far as clone consoles go, the Cyber Gadget Retro Freak is one of the best ones out there, the Retron3, bleh.




I wouldn't know. I'm a 'buy once, cry once' type person, so I went straight for the Framemeister. But not before doing some research - you get what you pay for. The Framemeister introduces some lag, but it's in the 20ms range or so. That's 20 thousandths of a second. A good TV adds about the same again (with any system), so total 40ms. Forty thousandths of a second. That's slightly over 1 frame of lag on a 30fps game. 1/25th of a second. I don't think I can perceive this, let alone react faster ... but if someone else finds that unacceptable then they can make other choices.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm going to preorder this time.


----------



## John256145 (Apr 20, 2017)

Would definitely look into getting this if it comes out.


----------



## Deboog (Apr 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'll pass, but if there ever will be an N64 or GC mini, I'm in!


Those might be hard to make cheap, if for no other reason than the cost of making a decent controller with an analog stick.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> Hopefully you can go online this time. And cross-platform virtual consoles with the switch.



LOL.. No you can't. It will be like NES Classic Edition/Mini.


----------



## DKB (Apr 20, 2017)

It's sad how:

"You buy 1 you bought 10% of all stock that will exist."

"You can get a an actual Japanese/European SNES & Flash cart for cheaper."

are both true.


----------



## Yil (Apr 20, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL.. No you can't. It will be like NES Classic Edition/Mini.


You don't know that. (crying in a corner)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> You don't know that. (crying in a corner)



LOL! I didn't mean to. I am sorry! (crying in a corner as well)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 20, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL! I didn't mean to. I am sorry! (crying in a corner as well)


Not very nice of you, for that you deserve to be sent to a psych ward!

/joke 

Hadn't read that you're deaf. I've had the experience to feel how it'd be to be deaf and it was horrible, think I'd rather just give up on life than live.


----------



## Pokem (Apr 20, 2017)

great collectable item, too bad i dont have the money


----------



## Yil (Apr 20, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL! I didn't mean to. I am sorry! (crying in a corner as well)


Would you buy one with 15 Nintendo games and have a shared eshop for third party and other titles?
Super Mario World, Yoshi's island, earthbound, Super Mario Kart, Super Metroid, etc.
A shame they stop selling wii/nes controller too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 20, 2017)

IMA grab hold of one of these fuckers and hold onto it this time!


----------



## Xanthe (Apr 20, 2017)

I can't wait to fuck this SNES Mini


----------



## rad3ds (Apr 20, 2017)

Aw man I kind of want one of these too. Something tells me I'm not going to actually get one of these, same story as the NES mini.
This is giving me some kind of horrific visions of a future in which I break down and give some stupid scalper like $200 for a teeny tiny nintendo 64 with the podracing game on it. Hopefully if they make an n64 mini they don't put the podracing game on it so I can resist buying more stupid stuff I don't need.

The whole idea of mini consoles is too cute. Only nintendo's limited edition habits could make such a nightmare of something this cute.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 20, 2017)

Cool, another downgraded clone of Rasp3.14 with a SNES casing this time.


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll pass.  I'm happy owning the original...might buy a flashcart for it.  I could not locate a NES mini anywhere, so that's enough for me to let it go to the scalpers and their overpaying clients.  Instead of buying the overpriced mini I bought a NES flashcart and a "72 pin win" adapter.  I have an old TV that these units look great on.


----------



## mbcrazed (Apr 20, 2017)

Really tempted to purchase this, but I'll pass! Makes me want to pull out my SNES though when I return to the States!


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 20, 2017)

I missed the NES one, but i'm sure to get this snes one


----------



## TxFxL (Apr 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> Would you buy one with 15 Nintendo games and have a shared eshop for third party and other titles?
> Super Mario World, Yoshi's island, earthbound, Super Mario Kart, Super Metroid, etc.
> A shame they stop selling wii/nes controller too.



This is what I was thinking, Nintendo has to have seen how easily the nes mini was modded, why not offer up a new console with the original 30 nes games, 30 snes games and a marketplace to purchase more games. wifi connectivity could be added without much added cost, its reasonable to think a system with wifi and an extra controller could be profitable at $100. They could workout licensing deals a lot easier with a % per purchase agreement and 99% of the population wouldn't bother hacking it and would buy the 10+ games they had when they were kids, easy money.  It really does make sense (yes I know nintendo is, and has never been, concerned with making sense

I know its a stretch to think they'd do it but it fits in with the "strategy" of pulling the nes mini with demand still so high

I too will go back to my crying corner


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Hadn't read that you're deaf. I've had the experience to feel how it'd be to be deaf and it was horrible, think I'd rather just give up on life than live.



What do you mean ? Being deaf is better than a blind or a blind and deaf. Deaf people can do anything that hearing can do but what they can't do is hear. That's simple. Nothing to be horrible about. Deaf people communicate through sign language and they can even read lips. They can dance through the vibrate feeling in the body. I don't think you understand what it is like to be deaf completely. A deaf person is normal just like hearing people except they cannot hear. Even I have a car and a motorcycle licence. What so horrible about it ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Yil said:


> Would you buy one with 15 Nintendo games and have a shared eshop for third party and other titles?
> Super Mario World, Yoshi's island, earthbound, Super Mario Kart, Super Metroid, etc.
> A shame they stop selling wii/nes controller too.



Sure! I just like Euro SNES looking. It was the best console with stronger 3 party support in the past. Best memories!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 20, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> What so horrible about it ?


Not being able to hear.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Not being able to hear.



Lusitano, don't talk to us like we're unintelligent.  We speak a different language that's the only difference in our mental ability.  Do you assume someone from Portugal or Japan is unintelligent just because they speak a different language?  No, you don't.  At least you shouldn't.

I understand why hearing people like you ask this. Music is an important part of many people's lives. It serves as an emotional catharsis, a way to connect to people, and their preferred form of art. Music is cool, I get it.

To some people, the inability to hear or appreciate music seems to be a deprivation of a fundamental aspect of humanity. To them, music is life, and the inability to experience music is the inability to live.

Well, I think you're taking things too seriously.
*
Deaf people appreciate music ... albeit differently. *

People assume that hearing music is the only way to enjoy music. It's not.

Music is far more than just sound. It creates vibrations, has lyrics, and evokes feelings. Deaf people can experience those things on an equal footing.

Most of Deaf people love music. We will turn up the speakers to feel the beats and dance along as we read the lyrics. We _feel _and _move with_ the music. You don't know anything.

Who's missing out? You tell me.

None of us ever gets to experience _everything_ in life. Some of us never do drugs or drink. Others will never travel or appreciate food. Only a few will go skydiving.  

It's not about not experiencing something; it's about appreciating what you _do _experience, however you choose to do it. 

But hey! Being deaf isn’t a bad thing and it is certainly not something to mourn – it’s wonderful being able to reach up and turn my hearing aids off and enter a realm of total silence when the kids are screaming, better believe me on that.

Pm me if you want..

Now lets get back to the topic, ok ?


----------



## Seliph (Apr 20, 2017)

Rad


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 20, 2017)

DKB said:


> "You can get a an actual Japanese/European SNES & Flash cart for cheaper."


Really? Where can I get an affordable SNES flashcart? The only ones I've found have been >$100.


----------



## DKB (Apr 20, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Really? Where can I get an affordable SNES flashcart? The only ones I've found have been >$100.



Of course, but these SNES classes will be 399$ or more EASY.  After about 25 seconds of being able to buy them.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 20, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Really? Where can I get an affordable SNES flashcart? The only ones I've found have been >$100.


US http://krikzz.com/store/home/13-super-everdrive-v2.html
UK http://www.retrotowers.co.uk/super-everdrive-cartridge-shell


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> US http://krikzz.com/store/home/13-super-everdrive-v2.html
> UK http://www.retrotowers.co.uk/super-everdrive-cartridge-shell


$86 ;o;


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 20, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> $86 ;o;


Under $100.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Under $100.


But still, my DS flashcart is less and can play SNES games


----------



## DKB (Apr 20, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But still, my DS flashcart is less and can play SNES games



Exactly. This thing is going to be overpriced as hell, even at normal price, and is only going to skyrocket. It's going to like like before, a nice collection piece.


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 20, 2017)

I still have my snes, but will be cool if this has the games that I want - say, chrono trigger, super mario rpg, super mario all star, yoshi island, kirby superstars, those are the only games that I need to play on SNES


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 20, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But still, my DS flashcart is less and can play SNES games



It can _emulate _SNES games. Some people prefer playing on the actual console, not emulation. Also, if you haven't bought an Everdrive product before, you probably should just to see what proper materials and build quality look like. Igor makes 'em better than the Chinese.


----------



## fedehda (Apr 20, 2017)

I've just bought my NES Mini yesterday. So glad to find the last one in my city. Can't wait for SNES Edition


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 20, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Oh and by the way, Mother 3 is finally getting a western release last year!
> 
> I personally don't believe this. It comes off as something Nintendo wouldn't do. SNES just doesn't have the same nostalgia niche as NES does to the general public.
> And since when has Nintendo listened to its fans for ideas like this?


Unlikely to happen due to number of reasons, also Nintendo doesn't give a shit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Unlikely to happen due to number of reasons, also Nintendo doesn't give a shit.



And Nintendo wonders why people pirate their games.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 20, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And Nintendo wonders why people pirate their games.


Not to mention the game featuring travestis but hey, we'll see.
I mean, since The Binding of Isaac:Rebirth got the green light who knows.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Not to mention the game featuring travestis but hey, we'll see.
> I mean, since The Binding of Isaac:Rebirth got the green light who knows.



Yeah, Mother 3 also gets pretty damn dark at times, I'm surprised Earthbound on the Wii U VC got a T rating, Mother 3 might get a T or Mature rating, hard to say.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 20, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, Mother 3 also gets pretty damn dark at times, I'm surprised Earthbound on the Wii U VC got a T rating, Mother 3 might get a T or Mature rating, hard to say.


If it even gets released at all that is.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 20, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Unlikely to happen due to number of reasons, also Nintendo doesn't give a shit.




I think CeeDee's point was that EuroGamer news isn't always reliable.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> I think CeeDee's point was that EuroGamer news isn't always reliable.


Did not see that one coming


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> If it even gets released at all that is.



Knowing how stupid NOA is, it never will. Gonna stick with homebrew to spite Nintendo.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2017)

In a year or two we'll see N64 classic


----------



## kiryu1 (Apr 21, 2017)

wow, those scalpers must be jizzing their pants right now.

If Ninty hasn't learned from NES/Famicom Mini, they'll be releasing like a 100 units only, with 95 of them getting bought by scalpers.


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 21, 2017)

I cannot wait to see this on ebay for $500!!!


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 21, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Did not see that one coming



Just sayin', most people posting in this thread are taking it as a given that this 'SNES mini' will actually happen. And maybe it will. But right now it's no more likely than Mother 3 getting an English release last year (which, as CeeDee pointed out, Eurogamer also said would happen).


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> But right now it's no more likely than Mother 3 getting an English release last year


Mother 3 is a risky business move from where I sit, SNES emulator box on the other hand is pretty solid and the only thing I can see being bad from Nintendo's perspective is it possibly undermines the Switch's VC and I am not sure that is a major selling point of it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> In a year or two we'll see N64 classic



Yeah, I would bet on it. N64 Classic will be the last one. And I wouldn't buying it at all. No games interested us at all except Mario 64 and Zelda. Anyway, SNES Classic (PAL preferably) is on our card to be next. Our favourite!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2017)

I would probably bet against the N64 getting one any time too soon.

It is an absolute pain to emulate (especially on a cheapo almost throwaway ARM device that these mini consoles tend to end up being), it is largely considered a failed console (it failed at the time, it was considered failed shortly after -- http://www.actsofgord.com/Propaganda/chapter02.php , most still consider it failed today and while it is not as odd to me as Sonic Adventure's fanbase the current N64 being highly collectible boggles my mind never the less), most aspects of it have not aged well at all (many games ran like a dog, had no AA, blurry as you like textures and often had a polygon budget somewhere around the same as the atari had sprites), very much lacks the nostalgia factor of the NES and SNES (the PS1 being that era's main representation in games), I have no idea how they might set about licensing the Rare games back from Microsoft for it (no goldenye, conker, perfect dark, probably no diddy kong racing, donkey kong 64, banjo, banjo 2... you all know the Rare library) and I could go on.

If they trip over some grad student that wrote a really swish dynamic recompilation program for MIPS to run on the ARM family*, and if there is a similar performance boost like we saw in phones and tablets a 4-5 years ago (we went from sub .5 GHz single core to multi core, multi GHz, with tonnes of memory, 3d and floating point) such that they can get it all out of the door for not a lot then maybe. Otherwise they would be fools.

*If Intel's surprisingly good embedded device offerings make a few leaps I might change for that, still face all the other problems.


----------



## MrJason005 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## matthi321 (Apr 21, 2017)

why people  would buy these overpriced old consoles i dont get, just use and emulator


----------



## fedehda (Apr 21, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> why people  would buy these overpriced old consoles i dont get, just use and emulator


You just don't understand it, do you?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> why people  would buy these overpriced old consoles i dont get, just use and emulator


it's collector, you can't understand them if you aren't one


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> it's collector, you can't understand them if you aren't one


One can only hope it is not contagious.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Apr 21, 2017)

imagine a gameboy mini


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> imagine a gameboy mini


Why imagine when I have owned such a thing?


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 21, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> why people  would buy these overpriced old consoles i dont get, just use and emulator




I can't answer for anyone else, but I don't have my game consoles to be a "collector." I have them so I can genuinely enjoy my games as I am accustomed to playing them. I was a freshman in college when the NES came out in the USA, so the NES, Genesis, SNES, Saturn, and N64 were systems I enjoyed during my best years (single, 20's, living on my own). And while I will somewhat credit emulators with getting me back into gaming in my 30's, it wasn't long before I was dissatisfied with them. I don't feel like I've accomplished anything when I beat a game on an emulator, and without the correct, genuine controller for the particular system in hand I can't even really enjoy playing the game. That's just me.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 21, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> why people  would buy these overpriced old consoles i dont get, just use and emulator


One reason I would want this? Simply put, so I can have an accepted submission for a Speedrun to games done quick, it has to be on either real hardware, or an official emulation environment, like Wii virtual console.

So, for submitting a verifiable run, these are a viable option.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Apr 22, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Why imagine when I have owned such a thing?
> View attachment 84783


----------



## seam (Apr 23, 2017)

oh cool, another shit item for nintendo to make money off that i have zero interest in owning. think ill stick to my actual snes.


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't understand why everyone is so gullible these days, they will believe ANYTHING!  Pokemon Stars never happened so why would this?


----------



## cvskid (Apr 24, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Really? Where can I get an affordable SNES flashcart? The only ones I've found have been >$100.


Considering the price of snes games these days a 1 time payment for a snes flashcart seems affordable to me. If you get one then why not get the best 1 that money can buy (sd2snes). For example a game like earthbound alone is $200.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sadly, none of the SNES flash carts will even attempt to handle the more high profile games, like _Mario RPG_ and either _Star Fox 1 or 2_. IIRC, none of them can handle Mega Man X 2 or 3 for that matter. It's not even a matter of it being slow, or broken to handle them - it's that they won't even attempt to handle them that bothers me. And the SD2SNES alone costs almost $200. Comparatively, the Everdrive64 v3 is near 100% compatibility with n64 games and homebrew, and the newest physical version even defeats the need for a regional lock-out, since it is able to toggle for either region.

Being able to handle Mario RPG and enabling me to play the playable build(s) of Star Fox 2 would be a big reason for me to get such a cart. Especially if they could enable the latter to work like an overclocked SuperFX cart would, after seeing videos of a dude who replaced the clock crystal and got StarFox 1 running at 60fps.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 24, 2017)

codezer0 said:


> Sadly, none of the SNES flash carts will even attempt to handle the more high profile games, like _Mario RPG_ and either _Star Fox 1 or 2_. IIRC, none of them can handle Mega Man X 2 or 3 for that matter. It's not even a matter of it being slow, or broken to handle them - it's that they won't even attempt to handle them that bothers me. And the SD2SNES alone costs almost $200. Comparatively, the Everdrive64 v3 is near 100% compatibility with n64 games and homebrew, and the newest physical version even defeats the need for a regional lock-out, since it is able to toggle for either region.
> 
> Being able to handle Mario RPG and enabling me to play the playable build(s) of Star Fox 2 would be a big reason for me to get such a cart. Especially if they could enable the latter to work like an overclocked SuperFX cart would, after seeing videos of a dude who replaced the clock crystal and got StarFox 1 running at 60fps.


The main difference between sd2snes and super everdrive is that the games that sd2snes is future proof in a way and can be updated to possibly support those games. Super everdrive there is no hope of it being able to play certain games in the future. In general that's probably why sd2snes can run more snes games than super everdrive. In general though your right, n64 flashcarts have much better compatibility than snes flashcarts.
This is from the official sd2snes website.

*Q1: When more enhancement chips get implemented in the future, does that mean a necessary hardware upgrade?*

A1: No, the hardware is final. All additional features are introduced by means of firmware updates. Hardware upgrades might happen if any “physical” problems become known or some end-of-life parts have to be replaced. However the capabilites of the hardware will remain the same. That also means if SuperFX or SA1 should turn out to be impossible on the current hardware then that’s set in stone. Popular demand will determine whether or not I’d go and design upgraded hardware.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2017)

DuoForce said:


> I don't understand why everyone is so gullible these days, they will believe ANYTHING!  Pokemon Stars never happened so why would this?



Has pokemon stars been debunked? I did a quick search and there are still articles coming out about it. Beyond that what does one have to do with the other?

Going further the mini TV plugin console market has existed for years at this point (I can't remember when I first saw those official Atari licensed sticks that plug into your TV but it has to be over a decade ago, Sega has also been in on it for years), Nintendo just seems like it made a very successful entry into said market with their NES offering, they have workable SNES emulators already made in house for low performance hardware, the SNES was a roaring success for Nintendo (probably the last unquestionably good home console they ever had), Nintendo is not above mining their back catalogue, said back catalogue is less of a licensing nightmare than their newer offerings (we previously covered Rare and the N64).

I don't hold out any hope that such a thing will be good compared to what I am used to, and yeah I am waiting on leaked hardware, reports of Nintendo buying up a few hundred thousand/million ARM chips that don't fit another device of theirs, an injection moulder in China leaking a new case run for them...
So yeah I have no hopes for it, and am utterly indifferent either way (is it going to beat Higan? Right then) but it is entirely plausible.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 24, 2017)

N64 Everdrive only really needed matching region lockout chip for the console's drm schema. The added features of Everdrive 3 over 2.5 have more to do with stuff like implementing a working real time clock, so animal crossing could be run.

Iirc, an eu n64 game would work on an ntsc system, if it could get past the regional based lockout. And v3 has implemented a universal, toggleable lockout chip so it could work in any retail console.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Under $100.


easily gotten back 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mnecraft368 said:


> imagine a gameboy mini


we can dream


----------



## VMM (Apr 24, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> SNES Mini does exist though. Or called SNES Jr. Don't know how they will call it.



I've known it as SNES baby.
I guess Nintendo never was really good with names haha


----------



## blaisedinsd (Apr 24, 2017)

The NES has more nostalgia in the USA because Sega Master System was a weak competition, NES dominated.

SNES had solid competition from SEGA and the playground was split between Nintendo and Sega kids.  Half the nostalgia.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2017)

blaisedinsd said:


> The NES has more nostalgia in the USA because Sega Master System was a weak competition, NES dominated.
> 
> SNES had solid competition from SEGA and the playground was split between Nintendo and Sega kids.  Half the nostalgia.


VGChartz I know but 
http://www.vgchartz.com/analysis/platform_totals/



 

I guess nostalgia is a concept that is hard to quantify so that could be your argument. Spin it another way. What about all those poor bastards that had to suffer with streets of rage, sonic, phantasy star and golden axe, those that have not discovered emulation, flash carts, or maybe skipped the glorious period in which old games were let go for "I want this out of my house and you actually want to pay for this? Very strange, 'one man's trash' I guess." money might now wish to sample what they were missing out on back in the day?


----------



## Toltec80 (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't get why Nintendo did offer just such a limited amount of the classic NES mini. They yould have made a fortune by selling a second wave. Prices now are just a shame. Hopefully it will be easier to get a snes mini...!?


----------



## Sketchy1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Toltec80 said:


> I don't get why Nintendo did offer just such a limited amount of the classic NES mini


It's called artificially increasing demand. 
Release a few in a small window, and you can jack up the price


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 25, 2017)

codezer0 said:


> ... IIRC, none of them can handle Mega Man X 2 or 3 for that matter. ...



SD2SNES can handle Megaman X2 and X3 (CX4 chip) and can even play them with MSU-1 CD-quality audio. But you're right about the rest of it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> It's called artificially increasing demand.
> Release a few in a small window, and you can jack up the price


Which is fine, if a bit anti consumer, but Nintendo seems to have neglected to do the second part, and has gone one further and said they are not making any more.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 26, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> It's called artificially increasing demand.
> Release a few in a small window, and you can jack up the price


They don't have anything to gain from an over-inflated secondhand market though. I honestly think Nintendo discovered some obscure Japanese tax loophole or something.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> VGChartz I know but
> http://www.vgchartz.com/analysis/platform_totals/
> 
> View attachment 85031
> ...


I remember so many NES, Atari, and Commodore 64 systems being sold at garage sales for literally pocket change. Wish I would have jumped on those back then, as even ancient PCs can cost as much as a new one now.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 26, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> They don't have anything to gain from an over-inflated secondhand market though. I honestly think Nintendo discovered some obscure Japanese tax loophole or something.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


There may be hope yet.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 28, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'll pass, but if there ever will be an N64 or GC mini, I'm in!


Can you imagine, if the original game cube used mini dvd's, the Game Cube Mini will use Mini mini DVD's.
Ba dum tss.

I hope this doesn't become a trend of Nintendo... next time we'll have aberrations like a Game Boy Advance Mini... oh wait...


----------



## Shawnj (May 2, 2017)

Veho said:


> S-hakchi2 when?


eta son


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 16, 2017)

you mean I can buy super metroid again?

awesome


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 16, 2017)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> you mean I can buy super metroid again?
> 
> awesome


I only bought it once, on wii u virtual console, when it was year of luigi, for 30 Cents. Great game though.


----------

